# Growling, Nipping, Biting



## allysonO (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello,
I am in need of some serious advice. My 9 month old male Vizsla has been testing me big time. He attacked me the other day when I got out of the bathroom, he was guarding his bone which was at the end of the hallway. 
Since then he has been growling at me when I ask him to get off the couch or get off the bed. I've done research and it seems to me like he's resource guarding. I need advice, as he is not obeying me. I tried putting him on his back, but he is too big for me to handle him that way. I then tried to give him little hotdogs, which worked but he still growled when I gave him a command to get off the couch. 

I used to give him bones, until I realized he can't socially handle eating a bone when I'm near him or other people. If Hunter, my dog, sensing you are even staring at him while he is eating a bone, he will growl at you and his hair will stand up. Usually he goes in his kennel when eating a bone but it got to the point where you could not even walk around his kennel without him lunging at you and showing his teeth. 

I am so confused and lost as to why Hunter is doing this. It is usually only towards me, his owner. He has never been hit or physically abused in any way. Please help!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi Allyson,

I am not a professional by any means, but I would start by taking away all things from him. Make him earn them back. If bones are a source of contention - NO bones. Another good tip is to keep a short check cord on him so when he displays unwanted behavior, you can correct him right away. 

I'm sure others more experienced will chime in too. Good luck!


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

I wouldn't treat him at all if he isn't deserving of it.
I would try “if he is growling the bone goes away" every time.
You may be up for a fight the first few times but he will get it.
He needs to know that he owns nothing
Just my 2 cents


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

and a short check cord like MeandMy3 mentiond is a great idea too

;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Dogs don't equate love with respect.
So even though your dog loves you, he doesn't look at you as the leader of your pack. He is letting you know This is mine and you don't touch it. He is not a very nice leader.
Some of these dogs do this because we as owners fail to give them the guidance they need. Others its just a testing phase before they become adults. The last is genetic, or a hardwiring problem. They are the poor souls that for whatever reason can't be fixed. Some managed, but never the dog that you can trust.

I don't like to give advise on these dogs, other than use a lead at all times. Never put your hands on them, to move them when they are in that state of mind.
I'm not a professional, and someone would have to evaluate you, and the dog before coming to a conclusion.
Leerburg Kennels on the web has some good articles on dealing with these types of dogs.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

My biggest piece of advice is to find a professional trainer/behaviorist that you can work with to overcome this. It really does sound like resource guarding but I think you need an experienced set of eyes. Finding that person can be hit or miss though. Find a trainer who is well versed in positive training methods. Avoid anyone who doesn't think Caeser Milan's is a moron. (Your dog shouldn't fear you)


----------

